
Microsoft debuts Windows 10 version for Chinese government - uyoakaoma
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-05-23/microsoft-unveils-new-surface-pro-device-to-reverse-sales-drop
======
mtgx
Windows 10: Chinese Backdoor Edition™

